# Game 4



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Nope, not even watchin the rest of that crap. Getting some sleep.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Spoke to soon, we are coming back


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm not gonna watch the rest. Dirk looks like someone else. Howard needs to find his game back.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dirk couldn't make a shot
Howard couldn't make a shot
Terry couldn't make a shot when we needed
Stackhouse couldn't make a shot when we needed

Miami didn't play that great of a defense folks. I don't know how many rimmed out shots we had in the 1st half but I know it's beyond 10. Then in the 2nd half, we simply didn't hit the rim. What a frustrating game. We simply missed shots that usually went down. Had mutiple great looks and everything. Now this is call for huge concern on the tip of worried. That 6 minute mark in the 4th in game 3 is pretty much huge now.

This is EEEEEERRRRILY similar to last year's game 4. I mean, I really don't see that much of a difference.


----------



## TheMostObjectiveGuy (May 30, 2006)

one game, one play can change the game... this is the worst game I have seen the Mav playing.... I think the first two wins has blown their mind away, they're now playing not to lose... Miami is playing like a young team.. Dallas is playing like a hopeless team.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

**** Dallas lost, or is going to....

Dirk is mad he'll score 40 the next game


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I probably shouldn't admit to this, but I figured it was over in the first half, with all those stupid bankshot misses, and when where we got all those offensive rebounds that ultimately led to more stupid misses....*not* a good performance. Dirk was getting pushed around, noone could make anything, Stack was pretty much all we had, and even he cooled down...the only good thing I can say is we have 2 of the next 3 in Dallas.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, Dirk and Josh better find their game sometime soon cuz if they dont, we are going to lose this series. We arent going to win when 2 of our top 3 scorers arent producing numbers they have in the past.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

we played soo bad today i was really disappointed


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

If you guys were disappointed watching the game on the tube, imagine how disappointed were the fans that went to the AAC! Yup, I was there! The place was so silent in the fourth quarter, and the crowd started leaving around 6 minute mark of 4th quarter.

I watched the whole game in agony...

It really looked like this game was a continuation of 4th quarter of game 3....

Keep your chin up, guys. Believe in AJ.

:cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You can't win if you can't make any jump shots, poor offense, poor defense, really everything was bad. I hope everyone takes this one personal to bounce back in Game 5, it can only get better.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

just saw the final score, jesus fkn christ...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

lol. Yup time for Avery to kick in. I still think we will win this series. I dont know why. It just reminds me of the Suns series. We could win these next 2 games.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> lol. Yup time for Avery to kick in. I still think we will win this series. I dont know why. It just reminds me of the Suns series. We could win these next 2 games.


Remember Spurs/Pistons last year. SA wins the first two, no problem. Series shifts to Detroit - Pistons even the series with displays of dominance. 

It was game 5 that the Spurs wrestled back the momentum, and ultimately the series. That's what it will take - a monumental display of :raised_ey manhood :raised_ey.

Boys don't win championships.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> Remember Spurs/Pistons last year. SA wins the first two, no problem. Series shifts to Detroit - Pistons even the series with displays of dominance.
> 
> It was game 5 that the Spurs wrestled back the momentum, and ultimately the series. That's what it will take - a monumental display of :raised_ey manhood :raised_ey.
> 
> Boys don't win championships.


 I'm a boy and I won my state championship


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I'm a boy and I won my state championship


Somehow I knew that was coming. :clown:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

bray1967, I agree with your sig.. If Dirk and Josh cant find their game, this series is going to be over, and the Miami Heat will become the 3rd team to ever come back from a 0-2 hole. Dirk and Josh went a combined 3-24 and Diop had more points than Howard. This story may come to a sad end if something doesnt happen soon. I still believe that the Mavs can and will win the series, but its in jeporday.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I wouldn't necessarily be so worried about Dirk and Josh. They're both good/great players, and they have had some off games before. They always bounce back the next game, particularly Dirk, who comes back spectacularly from games like this. I'm a little discouraged, but I'm not overly worried about Dirk and Josh playing like this the rest of the series. It was just an off night, you could tell by some of the petty rollouts and bounces the shots took. We're not going out like this.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk Nowitzki game 4 11 points 7 boards game 5 50 points 12 boards.

Dirk is the bounce back king!


----------

